

Any tips for networking at events? - ivanecky844

I am a comp sci student starting to network around my university. Any advice on networking or meeting connections would be appreciated.
======
isaacvigil
Besides that my best advice will be when meeting new people switch from "I
want" to "I can offer" this way you'll make yourself useful to the new
connections you meet. Think of your skills that can make you valuable. Hope it
helps. Isaac.

------
isaacvigil
Hello, What are your issues when trying to Network in your university ? We are
working on a networking + location solution, so I'll be glad to see if we can
help you, send me en email to: isaac@nearapp.co if you are interested. Thank
you. Isaac.

